# Visit to Fordcowboy's Part 2



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Since we were all excited and no one remembered to take pictures. I thought I'd show you the tracks they had to choose from to play on.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's the last two. 

There were 2 tracks that weren't available this past Saturday. I didn't get the chance to wipe off & fire up the 6 lane Scorpion Buck track. Of course I haven't done anything yet with my 6 lane tub track. I'm waiting for warmer weather. 

I hope to have these ALL running sometime when the gang's all here. It'll be like 40 lanes of racing under one roof. 

I was so happy to have local guys come & hang out. It's nice to have a bigger group. I'm still talking about it to the track manager. 
--fcb


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice tracks all the way!!! Love the short track:thumbsup:


----------



## shaarky57 (Feb 17, 2013)

*i was there!!!!!!!!!*

yes they are great tracks,my brother and my uncle had great time at his place and look forward to racing there again....i think i know who the track manager is...lol


----------

